# Locating Wheat straw



## STRAWBOSS

I'm looking for some wheat straw and was wondering if there is a possibility trucking it from up north down to mid-GA. Have my own trucks... Is there any straw to be had up north? 
Thanks Folks


----------



## r mac

STRAWBOSS, we have small square bales of wheat straw. South Eastern North Carolina Is straw short in your area? Check my profile to contact me if you need to.


----------



## MikeRF

STRAWBOSS said:


> I'm looking for some wheat straw and was wondering if there is a possibility trucking it from up north down to mid-GA. Have my own trucks... Is there any straw to be had up north?
> Thanks Folks


We also have small squares of straw available in South West Ontario.
Mike


----------



## STRAWBOSS

I was really looking for large rounds or squares. Was there a lot of straw baled up ya'lls way?


----------



## r mac

We didn't bale as much as we normally do. Wet fall and too much rain all winter hurt planting and germinationa. We had spot in all fields that drowned. I know of two farmers that quit baling straw and sold their equipment.


----------



## UpNorth

All the organic stuff is already gone in WI. New rule that the bedding has to be certified on the dairies. Have a coworker whose selling their's for $5 a small square of the organic straw.


----------



## mlappin

UpNorth said:


> All the organic stuff is already gone in WI. New rule that the bedding has to be certified on the dairies. Have a coworker whose selling their's for $5 a small square of the organic straw.


You're kidding right? They can't do their business on regular straw?

I had a friend who has an organic rotational dairy, he practically begged me to get my hay certified organic when he was switching over.

Too many silly rules like "organic cows need organic straw to shit on" for me to ever seriously consider it.


----------



## rank

We have eleven hundred acres of hay under certifcation. It represents ~ 20% of hay sales.

Last year at this time we had ~120 loads of clean dry straw in inventory. This year we have 50. I am pricing it $40/ton higher than last year due to increased cost in the field. That's a steal but they haven't realized it yet.


----------



## STRAWBOSS

rank said:


> We have eleven hundred acres of hay under certifcation. It represents ~ 20% of hay sales.
> 
> Last year at this time we had ~120 loads of clean dry straw in inventory. This year we have 50. I am pricing it $40/ton higher than last year due to increased cost in the field. That's a steal but they haven't realized it yet.


$40/ton, thats a steep price increase! Here in GA we don't certify straw, only the seed that was harvested. We have plenty of horse and cow hay, the shortage is in the straw market. I am also looking for some wheat seed, too!!


----------



## rank

We don't have any organic straw either. We are certified for hay only. Next year for wheat and we'll see what they say about the straw.

Yeah $40 is steep but I'm only passing on the costs. Didn't increase my bottom line at all. In fact it will go down substantially due to fewer loads delivered.


----------



## ccellmer

What are you willing to pay for round bales of straw, here in western KS there was quite a bit baled and quite a bit just left in field. I'll see if anyone interested in selling here, I'm sure it can be loaded on this end for you


----------



## STRAWBOSS

See what the dimensions and round or square bales. Really interested.


----------



## Customfarming

If your still looking for straw we have 3x3x8 weighing ~500lbs for $24/bale and 2.5x4x8 ~700lbs for $30/bale and 2.5x4x8 multi-bales, 8 little ones in one bale, weighing~ 720lbs for $40/bale. About 1000 bales total. We are located in North East Texas.


----------



## jfleace

If you are still looking for straw, I know where some large squares of wheat straw and small squares of rye straw are in southern Indiana.


----------



## LaneFarms

strawboss I know where there is some oat straw rolls that can be bought cheap. If you interested PM me.


----------

